# Oral sex causing oral cancer epidemic in men



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow. I should be very grateful that my cheating ho skank of an XWW didn't pass this on to me. We had our two daughters get the HPV vaccination series, but our insurance wouldn't cover it for boys at the time. We paid to have our son's done. It will pay for boys now though.

"_scientists have made headway in figuring out why HPV, the human papillomavirus, has this glaring gender bias. *Men are four times more likely than women to be diagnosed with oral cancer*, a hard-to-detect, hard-to-treat disease that has overtaken cervical cancer as the most common HPV-related malignancy in the United States._"

Oral sex is causing an oral cancer epidemic in men by outwitting natural defenses: Oral sex: HPV is causing an oral cancer epidemic in men | The Sacramento Bee


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Wow. I should be very grateful that my cheating ho skank of an XWW didn't pass this on to me. We had our two daughters get the HPV vaccination series, but our *insurance wouldn't cover it for boys at the time.* We paid to have our son's done. It will pay for boys now though.
> 
> "_scientists have made headway in figuring out why HPV, the human papillomavirus, has this glaring gender bias. *Men are four times more likely than women to be diagnosed with oral cancer*, a hard-to-detect, hard-to-treat disease that has overtaken cervical cancer as the most common HPV-related malignancy in the United States._"
> 
> Oral sex is causing an oral cancer epidemic in men by outwitting natural defenses: Oral sex: HPV is causing an oral cancer epidemic in men | The Sacramento Bee


That's outrageous. Why in the world would they think that HPV doesn't affect men?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> That's outrageous. Why in the world would they think that HPV doesn't affect men?


I know! We were furious about it, vaccinating him was also protecting his future female partners!!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The stupidity around HPV vaccination is astounding. When I had my oldest daughter vaccinated last year, the doctor broke out in a smile and told me that it was shocking how many parents are resistant to the idea.

Really? 

You'd refuse a vaccination to a child because...?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Apparently that is how Michael Douglas got it....the down side from being married to Zeta Jone.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> The stupidity around HPV vaccination is astounding. When I had my oldest daughter vaccinated last year, the doctor broke out in a smile and told me that it was shocking how many parents are resistant to the idea.
> 
> Really?
> 
> You'd refuse a vaccination to a child because...?


There are a lot of stupid reasons, but would probably only start an argument in the forums if I were to list them. But, one thing our doctor said when we had our son vaccinated (2 shot series) was that parents don't want to think about their children having sex one day. He was surprised too that we were doing that for our son, it was very rare apparently. Now I am so glad we did.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Apparently that is how Michael Douglas got it....the down side from being married to Zeta Jone.


She is also bipolar. Go figure, beautiful women, crazy. :grin2:


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

There's a reason NFL players wear pink in October, but zero women's professional leagues wear whatever colour the prostate cancer people have chosen to symbolize their cause with (brown??). 

Down with the matriarchy!!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cromer said:


> There are a lot of stupid reasons, but would probably only start an argument in the forums if I were to list them. But, one thing our doctor said when we had our son vaccinated (2 shot series) was that parents don't want to think about their children having sex one day. He was surprised too that we were doing that for our son, it was very rare apparently. Now I am so glad we did.


I get it that people don't want to think about their kids having sex one day (although it's asinine). But dang. 

You don't want grandkids?

What if your child is raped?

You're really ok with your child potentially getting cancer just so you don't have to think about them having sex?

These people piss me off more than the Jenny McCarthy crowd that won't vaccinate because they think it causes autism. At least those people are just misguidedly looking out for their kids health. These people are willing to let their kids get a fatal disease so that they're not mentally uncomfortable for 5 minutes in the doctor's office.

ARRGH!


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Our son was vaccinated at 15. When our older daughter started the HPV inoculation series 2 years prior (also around age 15) the vax had not yet been approved for males, I asked our GP for his thoughts on the logic of that..was the virus gender biased? At the time, doc said he hoped it would be approved for males eventually as obviously there is a need. 

Five years later, it is reassuring to know both my children are somewhat protected. There are less common strains of HPV that the vax does not inoculate against. Also, most middle-aged people are not vaccinated. Beware.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That’s why a decent pediatrician or primary care will look an idiot parent in the eye and tell them their child absolutely should have this vaccine!

Good for you OP for insisting your sons be vaccinated. Parents who don’t want to consider their kids becoming sexually active are just ridiculous. Do you consider your kids getting married? Driving a car? Why is sex such a shameful thing that you feel discomfort contemplating your kids, as young adults not as children, enjoying sex? Wouldn’t you want them to actually enjoy it rather than have the experience and then wonder what all the fuss was about?


Incidentally, men are 4 times more likely to be dx with oral cancer because men make up the large portion of tobacco chewer, a revolting habit!

Now, if your looking for an excuse not to return the favor to your wife....fresh out... so get to work.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Anon Pink said:


> That’s why a decent pediatrician or primary care will look an idiot parent in the eye and tell them their child absolutely should have this vaccine!
> 
> Good for you OP for insisting your sons be vaccinated. Parents who don’t want to consider their kids becoming sexually active are just ridiculous. Do you consider your kids getting married? Driving a car? Why is sex such a shameful thing that you feel discomfort contemplating your kids, as young adults not as children, enjoying sex? Wouldn’t you want them to actually enjoy it rather than have the experience and then wonder what all the fuss was about?
> 
> ...


Maybe I can't vouch for the veracity of this statement in the article, but that is not what is indicated here:

_*"Men are four times more likely than women to be diagnosed with oral cancer, a hard-to-detect, hard-to-treat disease that has overtaken cervical cancer as the most common HPV-related malignancy in the United States."*_


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> The stupidity around HPV vaccination is astounding. When I had my oldest daughter vaccinated last year, the doctor broke out in a smile and told me that it was shocking how many parents are resistant to the idea.
> 
> Really?
> 
> You'd refuse a vaccination to a child because...?


OMG

it causes autism of course!

Just ask Jenny McCarthy
She is the leading world authority (medical wise) on how people get autism!

okay, I'm cracking up. I wanted to write a whole paragraph devoted to her outlandish claims, but I can't stop giggling as I type just these few lines out.

You'd be surprised the amount of FUD surrounding vaccinations and why people won't get them for their children.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> That’s why a decent pediatrician or primary care will look an idiot parent in the eye and tell them their child absolutely should have this vaccine!
> 
> Good for you OP for insisting your sons be vaccinated. Parents who don’t want to consider their kids becoming sexually active are just ridiculous. Do you consider your kids getting married? Driving a car? Why is sex such a shameful thing that you feel discomfort contemplating your kids, as young adults not as children, enjoying sex? Wouldn’t you want them to actually enjoy it rather than have the experience and then wonder what all the fuss was about?
> 
> ...





Cromer said:


> Maybe I can't vouch for the veracity of this statement in the article, but that is not what is indicated here:
> 
> _*"Men are four times more likely than women to be diagnosed with oral cancer, a hard-to-detect, hard-to-treat disease that has overtaken cervical cancer as the most common HPV-related malignancy in the United States."*_



Tobacco is definitely one cause, but a 4 to 1 diagnosis rate doesn't support tobacco being the main culprit in my mind. I'd wager there is a wide gulf in the number of men that go to chow town vs dipping Skoal.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If I were a woman desirous of either receiving or dispensing oral sex, I wouldn't go anywhere near a Skoal user or a "tabackky" chewer! Period!*


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I beliefe that vaccines can cause a small percentage of people problems.


And vacinating babies exacerbates it because their immune system is not fully developed yet.

There can be batch contamination, there was a mump batch contimation just recently in the news.and some might be just plain usless and you could be walking around thinking your protected when your not.

But both my boys got all their vacinations including hpv.

Does it cause autism? Or seisures? Or any other problens. In a very small percentage most probably. And if it happebs to your child it would be horrible.

Cross your finger and hope for the best.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/07/16/hpv-vaccine-effectiveness.aspx


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There is a lot of sometimes deserved mistrust of the medical industry. While some things like vaccinations are well understood, there is also a lot of over-treatment and treatment with serious side effects. It is not easy for the non-expert public to know when they should and shouldn't trust the medical industry. 

I have run into a number of situations in my family and friends where people were hurt or almost hurt by very poor medical advice. 







Fozzy said:


> The stupidity around HPV vaccination is astounding. When I had my oldest daughter vaccinated last year, the doctor broke out in a smile and told me that it was shocking how many parents are resistant to the idea.
> 
> Really?
> 
> You'd refuse a vaccination to a child because...?


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Oral cancer will kill about 10,000 people this year. Isn't the best solution to ban oral sex entirely? We need to have a "conversation" about this. Is there a "lobby group" we can demonize?


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Apparently that is how Michael Douglas got it....the down side from being married to Zeta Jone.


Unless something changed, he said it didn't come from her.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance here but...

Is oral cancer endemic to the very act of cunnilingus 

or 

is it transmitted like a STD?

i.e. can you get it from an oral virgin, or is it something that comes from elsewhere and is carried in the female plumbing from other contact?

In short, is it like any other STD in which risk of catching increases with the number of your partner's previous partners? 

I feel silly even asking the question, but I don't know the answer and it seems like it may be relevant to some.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Jus260 said:


> Unless something changed, he said it didn't come from her.





Lostinthought61 said:


> Apparently that is how Michael Douglas got it....the down side from being married to Zeta Jone.


With a high number of partners throughout a person's prime, it would be difficult to determine the "source" of infection.

No idea what Douglas' activity level was/is like, as a celebrity, there was probably ample opportunity for him to visit "Chow Town"...if that happened to be a proclivity suiting his tastes of course. >


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Pardon my ignorance here but...
> 
> Is oral cancer endemic to the very act of cunnilingus
> 
> ...


I once read that herpes doesn't present itself the way most people assume it does. Because everyone shaves, what looks like skin irritation from underwear, razor burn or good ole American hair bumps, is actually herpes. When you take that into account, the amount of people who have it is probably really high considering no one gets tested for it.

My understanding is that HPV can be spotted by a doctor looking at the vaginal tissue itself. You can't see it from the outside. It's like any other STD that is transmitted through fluids. If your partner has it, you will probably get it as well.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Jus260 said:


> I once read that herpes doesn't present itself the way most people assume it does. Because everyone shaves, what looks like skin irritation from underwear, razor burn or good ole American hair bumps, is actually herpes. When you take that into account, the amount of people who have it is probably really high considering no one gets tested for it.
> 
> My understanding is that HPV can be spotted by a doctor looking at the vaginal tissue itself. You can't see it from the outside. It's like any other STD that is transmitted through fluids. If your partner has it, you will probably get it as well.


The point is that it can't spontaneously erupt from a clean partner. Infection spreads, but it must be present in the first place.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> The point is that it can't spontaneously erupt from a clean partner. Infection spreads, but it must be present in the first place.


I get what you are asking now. There was or maybe still is a thread in the Private section where a guy's wife claimed she got HPV out of thin air. Everyone posting in that thread along with his wife's doctor told him that idea is absurd. That was an interesting read for a while. I don't know what came of that situation.

You won't get it from a clean partner. If your partner wasn't a virgin, they would have to be tested. It's one of those things that no one gets tested for unless they specifically ask for it. Unless something has changed, there is no way to know if a man is positive for HPV.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Jus260 said:


> I get what you are asking now. There was or maybe still is a thread in the Private section where a guy's wife claimed she got HPV out of thin air. Everyone posting in that thread along with his wife's doctor told him that idea is absurd. That was an interesting read for a while. I don't know what came of that situation.
> 
> You won't get it from a clean partner. If your partner wasn't a virgin, they would have to be tested. It's one of those things that no one gets tested for unless they specifically ask for it. Unless something has changed, there is no way to know if a man is positive for HPV.


Ah yes, I remember that thread. Thanks for the reminder. 

The part that eludes me is how a virus causes a cancer. Biology was always my weak subject.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

It is scary.....i know my husband has been worried about it based on his past.

My two sons are in the process of being vaccinated.


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

Presumably a man can get it by performing cunnilingus? My wife wasn't comfortable about oral sex so we finished it. I am glad we did.

Most of these things come from sleeping around with different partners. There is something to be said about sticking to one man/woman and being faithful. That is why it is so important to get sexual difficulties sorted out in marriage.


----------



## Just another (Feb 21, 2018)

Seems like a good way to go. LOL (cunnilingus)


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, we should all be very afraid of the 0.000594% of getting an oral cancer, due to the 0.0004158 chance of HPV being present if we do!


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Ynot said:


> Yes, we should all be very afraid of the 0.000594% of getting an oral cancer, due to the 0.0004158 chance of HPV being present if we do!


Please provide the source for your statistics.

Yes, I know you're being facetious. But it sounds like the odds are greater than what you've provided. Right now there is a "conversation" taking place about gun control when it appears that oral cancer is killing about the same number of people. So why no national "conversation" about HPV? Why no new regulations? Mandatory testing? 

I note that teen drivers kill more teens than guns as well. Would love to hear that "conversation" when it happens (i.e. never).


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Yet another reason to stay single!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

If men can get oral cancer from HPV don't women get it from men as well??


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Please provide the source for your statistics.
> 
> Yes, I know you're being facetious. But it sounds like the odds are greater than what you've provided. Right now there is a "conversation" taking place about gun control when it appears that oral cancer is killing about the same number of people. So why no national "conversation" about HPV? Why no new regulations? Mandatory testing?
> 
> I note that teen drivers kill more teens than guns as well. Would love to hear that "conversation" when it happens (i.e. never).


Actually I am NOT being facetious. Whenever I see hyperbole such as that posted in the OP I like to do my own investigations to find out the truth. So it appears I overinflated my statistics by only using the rates within the most highly infected groups (African Americans). The reality is that you have approximately a 0.0115% chance of getting oral cancer. That is 11.5 cases per every 100,000 of population. Multiply that by the 70% coincidence of HPV being present means you have a 0.00805 chance of getting oral cancer from HPV. Those stats come from the American Cancer Society - https://cancerstatisticscenter.canc...2082017#!/cancer-site/Oral cavity and pharynx
Of course you must also consider that the range of error in such large scale studies are close to 15% in some cases. I do not understand why people allow themselves to be scared by such unreliable and largely insignificant statistics.

EDIT - I apologize. I failed to complete a crucial step in converting the statistics to percentages. The statistics shown above reflect conversion to percentages. In any case you have approximately a 1/10 of 1 percent chance of becoming an oral cancer statistics.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Livvie said:


> If men can get oral cancer from HPV don't women get it from men as well??


Apparently they aren't selling enough Gardisal to men, so they have to hype the stats to scare them into buying it.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Livvie said:


> If men can get oral cancer from HPV don't women get it from men as well??


Per the article - they don't know. They just collected a bunch of statistics and wrote a story to scare people. Judging from the responses it looks as though they have succeeded.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Ynot said:


> Actually I am NOT being facetious. Whenever I see hyperbole such as that posted in the OP I like to do my own investigations to find out the truth. So it appears I overinflated my statistics by only using the rates within the most highly infected groups (African Americans). The reality is that you have approximately a 0.0115% chance of getting oral cancer. That is 11.5 cases per every 100,000 of population. Multiply that by the 70% coincidence of HPV being present means you have a 0.00805 chance of getting oral cancer from HPV. Those stats come from the American Cancer Society - https://cancerstatisticscenter.canc...2082017#!/cancer-site/Oral cavity and pharynx
> Of course you must also consider that the range of error in such large scale studies are close to 15% in some cases. I do not understand why people allow themselves to be scared by such unreliable and largely insignificant statistics.
> 
> EDIT - I apologize. I failed to complete a crucial step in converting the statistics to percentages. The statistics shown above reflect conversion to percentages. In any case you have approximately a 1/10 of 1 percent chance of becoming an oral cancer statistics.


However, that's 100,000 out of the ENTIRE population, not the risk exposure group. bad sample. 
what you need to do is narrow down to the subject risk exposure group, which are those sexually active (and single with multiple partners who engage in 
oral sex). take that sample group and divide into the incidence of oral cancer and you will get a better idea, although still not accurate, because i'm not sure there is
any way to know what type of oral cancers were caused by HPV versus smoking, alcohol, genetics, et. maybe there is?

now, I don't necessarily disagree; you're probably right that we worry too much, although............


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

30 years ago women with abnormal cervical swabs on a PAP smear were NOT told they had those abnormal cells because of a sexually transmitted virus that could end up killing them.

Now?

We all have a name for it and it is HPV.

It gets scary when the male population starts dying from it.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> However, that's 100,000 out of the ENTIRE population, not the risk exposure group. bad sample.
> what you need to do is narrow down to the subject risk exposure group, which are those sexually active (and single with multiple partners who engage in
> oral sex). take that sample group and divide into the incidence of oral cancer and you will get a better idea, although still not accurate, because i'm not sure there is
> any way to know what type of oral cancers were caused by HPV versus smoking, alcohol, genetics, et. maybe there is?
> ...


Don't blame me. I am just quoting statistics. I agree, though the sampling and the statistics are unreliable. There is no control group and the margin of error is large. But either way, if you are going to allow fear to dictate your life...


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Don't blame me. I am just quoting statistics. I agree, though the sampling and the statistics are unreliable. There is no control group and the margin of error is large. But either way, if you are going to allow fear to dictate your life...


I'm not blaming you for quoting .

The fact of the matter is that women have been dying, cervix removed and suffer metatastic cancers that originated from a sexually transmitted disease for years and years and years.

That SOMEONE gave them.
They did not imagine it, pick it up from a toilet seat or catch it on a airplane. 

I'm not sure what the symptoms for men are and I'm not sure anyone tests a male until they have cancer .


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

sandcastle said:


> I'm not blaming you for quoting .
> 
> The fact of the matter is that women have been dying, cervix removed and suffer metatastic cancers that originated from a sexually transmitted disease for years and years and years.
> 
> ...


I think you need to extract your head from the sand then. Men are and have been dying and suffer debilitating illnesses for as long as women have been. Men have and are being tested, they also got them from SOMEONE , usually a woman, because most men only have sex with women.

As I said, if you are going to allow fear to dictate your life...


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Ynot said:


> In any case you have approximately a 1/10 of 1 percent chance of becoming an oral cancer statistics.


I haven't looked at the data or your math, but I regard 1/1000 as some pretty frightening odds for a disease that could end up fatal. I've also heard that condoms are not nearly as effective as hoped, since HPV can be carried on the skin, not just the genitals. If I was a sexually active person with partners other than my wife, I'd be pretty concerned.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Ynot said:


> I think you need to extract your head from the sand then. Men are and have been dying and suffer debilitating illnesses for as long as women have been. Men have and are being tested, they also got them from SOMEONE , usually a woman, because most men only have sex with women.
> 
> As I said, if you are going to allow fear to dictate your life...


Ok


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I haven't looked at the data or your math, but I regard 1/1000 as some pretty frightening odds for a disease that could end up fatal. I've also heard that condoms are not nearly as effective as hoped, since HPV can be carried on the skin, not just the genitals. If I was a sexually active person with partners other than my wife, I'd be pretty concerned.


It isn't my math, but your own. 11.5 out of 100,000 works out to about a 1 out 10,000 chance of becoming a statistic. Not one that I would very much allow to dictate my life. But, if you need an excuse, I guess it is as good as any.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Ynot said:


> It isn't my math, but your own. 11.5 out of 100,000 works out to about a 1 out 10,000 chance of becoming a statistic. Not one that I would very much allow to dictate my life. But, if you need an excuse, I guess it is as good as any.


Sorry, when you said "1/10 of 1 percent chance", I thought you meant 1/10 of 1/100, or what mathematicians would refer to as "1/1000" (not 1/100,000). So based on your math, which I didn't check, I thought you had actually done calculations using... you know... math. 

Based on the above, all your computations and data are suspect, as far as I'm concerned.

And the hyperbole that one is "letting fear dictate" one's life is just silly. I drive close to the speed limit, not because I "let fear dictate my life". It's because I really don't have any need to drive faster, and I don't like the odds of injury or fatality, however slim, of driving too fast.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Sorry, when you said "1/10 of 1 percent chance", I thought you meant 1/10 of 1/100, or what mathematicians would refer to as "1/1000" (not 1/100,000). So based on your math, which I didn't check, I thought you had actually done calculations using... you know... math.
> 
> Based on the above, all your computations and data are suspect, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> And the hyperbole that one is "letting fear dictate" one's life is just silly. I drive close to the speed limit, not because I "let fear dictate my life". It's because I really don't have any need to drive faster, and I don't like the odds of injury or fatality, however slim, of driving too fast.


I act prudently myself. I don't take unnecessary risks either, but that is simply not the case here. A 1 out 10,000 (using an estimation from 11.5/100,000 since you question what you read) chance of some incident is NOT going to discourage me from living a life. As I said, if you need an excuse, I suppose that is just as good of reason as anything. 
If you want to question either the data or my computations feel free to do so. I provided a link if you are interested. Otherwise I will just assume you are one of those people who look for excuses not to do something you don't like to do.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Apparently that is how Michael Douglas got it....the down side from being married to Zeta Jone.


Maybe he's been tasting other honey.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

skerzoid said:


> Maybe he's been tasting other honey.


Or even if he hasn't... given how long a virus may lay dormant, or how long it may take to develop into cancer once the virus is contracted, I don't know if we could automatically assume it came from CZ-J


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Or even if he hasn't... given how long a virus may lay dormant, or how long it may take to develop into cancer once the virus is contracted, I don't know if we could automatically assume it came from CZ-J


I would take that risk with CZ-J all day everyday! LOL


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Aside from the hyperbolic use of statistics to create a panic, the fact remains that oral cancers have existed forever, as has every other form of cancer. It used to be you simply died of cancer, if you lived that long, but not some specific form of cancer. Years ago it was called consumption or the wasting disease. 

My mother died of cancer, that is all her death certificate said: Cause of death - cancer. Nothing more. That was 45 years ago. There was an autopsy performed and it turned out the cancer was concentrated in her ovaries but it had spread to other parts of her body as well. Her dad also died of cancer of an unknown type. 

Medical professionals have made great advances in determining sources and types, due to technologies that were no available as little as a few decades ago.

Another thing, no one has mentioned is that life is guaranteed to lead to death - from something. A hundred years ago, most of these people now being diagnosed with cancer, died of something else. It may have been nothing more than abcessed tooth or it may have been an industrial accident. A modern reality is that we are living longer. Which means that previously little seen conditions are now becoming more common, since we are living longer. In fact if one were to actually do a little research into oral cancers they would find that most people diagnosed with oral cancers are over the age of 50 with a peak at age 64. Many of these people would not have made it to that age, absent the removal of other causes of death, which probably would have ended their lives long ago.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

So eff HPV and who cares.

Not sure how you would feel if your daughter at 20 was diagnosed with Stage 4 cervical cancer( hPV causation)

But- who needs PAP smears? Medical hysteria.
And yes- prostate cancer- who cares.
Gotcha ya.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

sandcastle said:


> So eff HPV and who cares.
> 
> Not sure how you would feel if your daughter at 20 was diagnosed with Stage 4 cervical cancer( hPV causation)
> 
> ...


Did anyone say that? Or is this just more hyperbole on your part. What was said is that the actual threat is overblown. I even cited the American Cancer Society, but don't let reality interfere with your paranoia. 11.5 new case per every 100,000 people. I am sure that you could find something even more scary to be afraid of if you looked for it. But it seems you would rather focus on your misandry than anything else, because you know men never get tested until they get cancer.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Ynot said:


> If you want to question either the data or my computations feel free to do so.


Yes, I'm openly questioning your assertion that 1/10 of 1/100 is 1/10,000. Maybe you missed that. I look forward to your courageous retraction.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Yes, I'm openly questioning your assertion that 1/10 of 1/100 is 1/10,000. Maybe you missed that. I look forward to your courageous retraction.


My poor misguided friend. I have already retracted that. But for the record I am sorry if I made some heinous math error that causes you to cower in fear the rest of your life worrying about something so minor that it is never likely to happen to you. Otherwise I stand by everything I posted. 11.5 incidents out of 100,000 people works out to about 1 out of every 10,000 people. Man, apparently you have some bigger issues than fear of low incident situations.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Humph...doctors and their doctory knowledge...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ynot said:


> I would take that risk with CZ-J all day everyday! LOL


I'd pass. Lots pipe laid in the crazy girl!

Ymmv


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> That's outrageous. Why in the world would they think that HPV doesn't affect men?


That is what I was (clearly wrongly) told by my gyn years ago. Until recently, I maintained that incorrect view.


----------

